# Katzenbuckelrunde - es wird mal wieder Zeit...



## dirkc (29. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wie siehts mal wieder mit einer Katzenbuckelrunde aus - mein Vorschlag wäre das W-ende 25/26 September! 
Man kann ja nicht früh genug anfangen, die Meute zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. August 2010)

Hi Dirk!

Das paßt! Da sind wir aus dem Urlaub zurück. Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (30. August 2010)

na -wenigstens einer der sich outet  TOP - mal schauen wer noch will - aber ohne den Guide sind wir Beide aufgeschmisen - Haifisch, wo bist du???


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. August 2010)

Ich geb Dirn Tip:





Meldet sich sicher bald.

Aber sein Fully ist derzeit eh ein wenig flügellahm...


----------



## dirkc (31. August 2010)

Man - hat DER sich verändert   
Hat er was falsches zu futtern bekommen???


----------



## drivingghost (1. September 2010)

der ist von isosport auf das hier umgestigen: happa happa


----------



## dirkc (1. September 2010)

...aber davon hat er Cellulite bekommen! Er sollte es absetzen!


----------



## Ole_VOITL (5. September 2010)

Hi zusammen,
bin auch dabei.

Gruß Oli


----------



## sharky (5. September 2010)

schön, dass ihr so nen spaß mit mir habt  

das WE wäre bei mir ok, fahre aber tendenziell eher HT statt fully. schlage daher start in neckargerach vor statt gundelsheim oder MOS, sonst sind wir ohnehin in den dreistelligen km und jenseits der 2500hm, was ich mir mit dem HT bei dem streckenprofil aus übersetzungsgründen net antun will. und wenn ihr net brav seid, setz ich euch in der prärie aus. der FF verfährt sich eh immer an der minneburg, den dirk werd ich dann auch schon noch an ner abzweigung los


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. September 2010)

Übersetzungsgründe? Kann Dein Hardtail nur Schwäbisch?


----------



## drivingghost (5. September 2010)

dem fehlt doch jetzt vorne ein ganz großes blatt, der kann nicht schnell genug treten wenn es flach oder berg runter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (5. September 2010)

HAI - schön das du wieder da bist - uns war halt langweilig... Sorry!
Ich bin eh nicht fit, so das du mich locker stehen lässt!
Ihr müsst wahrscheinlich eh etwas langsamer fahren - bringe noch M in den O-wald mit!


----------



## sharky (6. September 2010)

pfffff.... ihr säcke macht hier grad so weiter 

dirk, was ist das m. das du in den o.wald mitbringst? mädel? wenn ja: steht dem m. dem tour auch durch?
net dass du wieder vorm katzenbuckel samt ihr das weite suchst


----------



## dirkc (6. September 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> pfffff.... ihr säcke macht hier grad so weiter
> 
> dirk, was ist das m. das du in den o.wald mitbringst? mädel? wenn ja: steht dem m. dem tour auch durch?
> net dass du wieder vorm katzenbuckel samt ihr das weite suchst



m=Mädel - sie steht die Tour locker durch, nur etwas das Tempo reduzieren - bitte. Aber bei meiner Form bin ich eh der Letzte!


----------



## sharky (6. September 2010)

tempo reduzieren ist halt immer relativ  

also ich schlag nen start in neckargerach vor. das reduziert km und hm ohne den spaß und den trailanteil nach unten zu schrauben. zumal die runde ab mos oder bei mir daheim einfach zu groß wird mittlerweile, sofern man keinen ganzen tag permanent aufm bike sitzen will


----------



## dirkc (6. September 2010)

...ich werde es kommunizieren  !


----------



## sharky (7. September 2010)

also ein 15er schnitt muss trotz des trailanteils drin sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (7. September 2010)

...das schaffe ich noch gerade so und M locker!


----------



## sharky (7. September 2010)

locker halte ich dann doch für ein gerücht, wir fahren ja kein rennrad


----------



## dirkc (8. September 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> locker halte ich dann doch für ein gerücht, wir fahren ja kein rennrad



ach - kein Rennrad...deshalb habe ich wohl immer nach der K-buckelrunde krumme Laufräder...


----------



## dox (8. September 2010)

Wär auch mal gerne wieder dabei.
Momentan sieht es aber so aus, dass ich an dem Wochenende keine Zeit habe.


----------



## drivingghost (10. September 2010)

weil du ein fauler sack bist! dir muss man nur in den hintern treten.


----------



## sharky (10. September 2010)

drivingghost schrieb:


> weil du ein fauler sack bist! dir muss man nur in den hintern treten.



aber zieh stahlkappenschuhe an, sonst tut es weh!


----------



## sharky (18. September 2010)

so, erst mal alles gute an DOX zum 30.! alter sack  

die runde findet am samstag den 25. statt. start nicht vor 10.00 und nicht nach 12.00. treffpunkt wie immer. genaue zeitabstimmung überlass ich euch, mir ist es egal.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. September 2010)

Paßt schon.
Auf Dox, bis dahin hast wieder ne klare Birne!
Feier schön heute abend!


----------



## dirkc (19. September 2010)

Können wir das noch auf Sonntag switchen??
Samstag gehts bei mir leider nicht...



sharky schrieb:


> so, erst mal alles gute an DOX zum 30.! alter sack
> 
> die runde findet am samstag den 25. statt. start nicht vor 10.00 und nicht nach 12.00. treffpunkt wie immer. genaue zeitabstimmung überlass ich euch, mir ist es egal.


----------



## Ole_VOITL (19. September 2010)

OK. Termin geht klar. 10Uhr ist für mich ok.
Max. 11h, sonst wird hinten raus spät.
Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. September 2010)

sonntag kann micha nicht. samstag du nicht... mir ist es egal. macht es unter euch aus und gebt mir bescheid.

@ole
samstag?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. September 2010)

Wenn wir so richtig früh starten (9.00 Uhr in Neckargerach), wäre ich ggf. bereit, auch Sonntag mitzufahren. Mehr als 6 h Fahrzeit ist ja nicht eingeplant, oder?


----------



## sharky (20. September 2010)

Ich find das grad spaßig 

Weil als nächstes von Dirk sicher kommt, dass er so früh auf keinen Fall kann und Ole sicher auch not amused sein wird  
Also Kinners, mir ist es gleich. Ich fahr die Runde auch an beiden Tagen. Würde nur ggf. eine jeweils etwas abgespeckte Version vorziehen, um nicht 2x 2000hm zu haben. Ab N´elz jeweils den "Direkten Weg" via Schreckhhof statt Henschelberg und Nüstenbach, an der Minneburg nur hoch und nicht, wie ich zeitweise vor hatte, über ´n Trail wieder runter und nochmal hoch auf der Waldautobahn. Spart ca. 300hm und einiges an Kraft. 

Samstag, Start? 11.00 in N´elz? Sonntag? Ebenfalls 11.00 oder 10.00?


----------



## dox (20. September 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche. 
Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht, da wird aufm Wasen weitergefeiert.
Wenn ich Sonntag wieder nüchtern bin kann ich ja mitfahren.

Gruß.


----------



## dirkc (20. September 2010)

HUHU,

also ich komm ja schon Morgens aus den Federn...leide ja schließlich unter der im Alter typischen senilen Bettflucht  

Frage mal M, wann sie bereit wäre, aus dem Bette zu steigen.



sharky schrieb:


> Ich find das grad spaßig
> 
> Weil als nächstes von Dirk sicher kommt, dass er so früh auf keinen Fall kann und Ole sicher auch not amused sein wird
> Also Kinners, mir ist es gleich. Ich fahr die Runde auch an beiden Tagen. Würde nur ggf. eine jeweils etwas abgespeckte Version vorziehen, um nicht 2x 2000hm zu haben. Ab N´elz jeweils den "Direkten Weg" via Schreckhhof statt Henschelberg und Nüstenbach, an der Minneburg nur hoch und nicht, wie ich zeitweise vor hatte, über ´n Trail wieder runter und nochmal hoch auf der Waldautobahn. Spart ca. 300hm und einiges an Kraft.
> ...


----------



## sharky (20. September 2010)

So langsam werde ich neugierig, wer sich hinter "M" verbirgt. Komm mir vor wie bei james bond  
Was ist denn mit "O"? Kommt der auch so früh aus den federn? Ich schmeiss mal den fabrikchat an und frag ihn...


----------



## dirkc (20. September 2010)

M ist Mitglied bei mtb-news... 



sharky schrieb:


> So langsam werde ich neugierig, wer sich hinter "M" verbirgt. Komm mir vor wie bei james bond
> Was ist denn mit "O"? Kommt der auch so früh aus den federn? Ich schmeiss mal den fabrikchat an und frag ihn...


----------



## sharky (20. September 2010)

aha... sollen wir nun das ladies-only forum durchforsten?


----------



## dirkc (20. September 2010)

ähhhh - gibts das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole_VOITL (20. September 2010)

Abend,
lasst uns mal das Wetter die nächsten Tage beobachten, vielleicht hilft das ja für die Entscheidung ob Sa oder So, oder ob´s überhaupt klappt.

Ich bin trotzdem für Sa. Standard 10Uhr am Bahnhof.

Das WE ist mir doch ein wenig heilig. Sonntags früh raus ist ätzend und dann noch so früh.

Ich mach mein Kreuz für Samstag.

Ole


----------



## sharky (20. September 2010)

eieiei, ihr macht es einem aber auch net leicht!

also, ole und micha sind für samstag. dirk ist für sonntag. "M" hat kein stimmrecht, da sie sich nicht selbst zu wort meldet  wegen mir auch gern 2x, ich soll und darf zwar noch net in die vollen gehen, hat der arzt gemeint, aber wenn wir die runde in "klein" ab MOS fahren, sollte es gehen

also, jeweils 10.00? in 5h sollten wir da aber entspannt durch sein. sind ja nur knapp 60km


----------



## dirkc (20. September 2010)

... ich schaue mal, was sich um biegen lässt... verspreche aber nix...
Das mit dem Stimmrecht von "M" musst du dann mit "M" im Zweikampf selber veranworten 




sharky schrieb:


> eieiei, ihr macht es einem aber auch net leicht!
> 
> also, ole und micha sind für samstag. dirk ist für sonntag. "M" hat kein stimmrecht, da sie sich nicht selbst zu wort meldet  wegen mir auch gern 2x, ich soll und darf zwar noch net in die vollen gehen, hat der arzt gemeint, aber wenn wir die runde in "klein" ab MOS fahren, sollte es gehen
> 
> also, jeweils 10.00? in 5h sollten wir da aber entspannt durch sein. sind ja nur knapp 60km


----------



## dirkc (21. September 2010)

OK - "M" und ich kommen am Samstag mit. 10 Uhr am Bahnhof in "N" 
Wir versuchen auch pünktlich zu sein!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. September 2010)

Da ist man einmal kompromißbereit, und schon bekommt man noch viel mehr als nur den frühen Start. 
Also, 10.00 Neckarelzer Bahnhof?
Prima! Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch entscheiden, welches Rad - aaaah, Entscheidungen... 

Wetter wie heute wäre perfekt! Fischi - bewirke es!


----------



## dirkc (21. September 2010)

Wetter ist/soll am Sonntag besser sein... - aber die Mehrheit wird halt gerne nass  Fische sollen es ja lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. September 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da ist man einmal kompromißbereit, und schon bekommt man noch viel mehr als nur den frühen Start.
> Also, 10.00 Neckarelzer Bahnhof?
> Prima! Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch entscheiden, welches Rad - aaaah, Entscheidungen...
> 
> Wetter wie heute wäre perfekt! Fischi - bewirke es!




ich bin kein frosch. schon gar kein wetterfrosch  

und, mein gutester, DU nimmst schön das HT! da ich halbstarr durch die lande rollen muss UND noch dazu ja so zeitlich flexibel bin ist das ja das mndeste  und dem ole bauen wir ne gewindestange statt dem dämpfer ein  

bin bis einschl. freitag abend nur per handy erreichbar. habe mit ole heute 11.00 vereinbart. muss noch was erledigen vorher. sonntag dann 10.00. hoffe, das ist nun allen genehm. wenn´s was gibt, meldet euch per handy!


----------



## dirkc (21. September 2010)

also Fisch, wenn ich deine Kiemenschläge richtig deute - dann also am Samstag um 11 am Bahnhof!  ich bringe für Ole die G-Stange mit - vielleicht kommt er dann mal an seine Grenzen...


----------



## sharky (22. September 2010)

also nochmal für alle, damit keiner tag, ort, uhrzeit durcheinander schmeisst:

samstag 11.00 
sonntag 10.00

dirkc, wenn ich dein letztes posting deuten müsste, würd ich sagen, du kommst nun auch samstag?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. September 2010)

Post # 40 gelesen, Fröschlein?
Halbstarr? Hast n steifes Knie?


----------



## dirkc (22. September 2010)

Ja - nun kommen doch am Samstag! Bis um 11 am Bahnhof!



sharky schrieb:


> also nochmal für alle, damit keiner tag, ort, uhrzeit durcheinander schmeisst:
> 
> samstag 11.00
> sonntag 10.00
> ...


----------



## sharky (22. September 2010)

jaaaaa... wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, danke für die hinweise  

gut, dann fahren wir alle gemeinsam samstag um 11 am bahnhof los. direkte route, nicht über nüstenbach. lieber hängen wir den kringel am ende noch dran, würd ich vorschlagen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. September 2010)

Jo. Die Wettervorhersage ist übrigens Mist. Aber wir haben ja unseren persönlichen Wetterhai, der solange seinen Namen tanzen kann, bis es aufhört zu regnen.


----------



## sharky (23. September 2010)

das wetter sieht in der tat nicht so doll aus. das erschreckende ist, dass der samstag mit "vereinzelt schauer" noch der beste tag des wochenendes werden soll 

sollten samstag früh nochmal telefonisch entscheiden, ob wir fahren oder nicht. der falschfahrer sitzt ja nah am startpunkt und kann dann frisch den wetterbericht durchfunken


----------



## dirkc (23. September 2010)

Alternativprogramm


----------



## sharky (24. September 2010)

das wetter wird schlechter als befürchtet. von "teilweise regen" sind sie zu "regen" übergegangen, vor allem ab mittags solls wohl regnen. schlage abstimmung morgen um 1000 vor, was wir machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. September 2010)

Ja, machen wir so. Hier im Schwarzwald macht's jetzt schon seit ner Stunde runter. Wenn das morgen im Odenwald genauso ist...

Wie wär's mit Gurkenrennen bei Mc D als Alternativprogramm?


----------



## dirkc (24. September 2010)

mal ne Frage "was ist ein Gurkenrennen bei Mc Doof??" 
Kenne nur Chickenrun  

Aber mal von dem ganz ab... Morgen siehts echt mau aus...  ...und das trotz 4wöchiger "Vorbereitung"!!


----------



## sharky (24. September 2010)

dirkc schrieb:


> mal ne Frage "was ist ein Gurkenrennen bei Mc Doof??"


puh, da merkt man wieder, dass du näher an der nachkriegs- als an der pop-generation bist 

also:
man gehe zu McD, kaufe einen McIrgendwas, nehme die gurke (jeder der teilnehmer), schmeiss die gegen die fensterscheibe und der, dessen gurke als erstes unten ankommt, hat gewonnen


so wie es hier schon seit ner stunde, länger bin ich net daheim, runter macht brauchen wir net mal dran denken, zu fahren. ist nicht so, dass es niicht geht, aber das wäre fernab von spaß und ziemlich glitschig wird´s aufm odenwälder buntsandstein noch dazu

morgen kurzer rundruf, auch wenn ich die wahrscheinlichkeit des ausfallens mal bei 75% veranschlage


----------



## Ole_VOITL (24. September 2010)

Hi,

ich kenn das mit dem Gurkenrennen genau anders herum.
Die Gurke die am längsten an der Scheibe klebt hat gewonnen.
Ansonsten gibt´s ja spezielle Wurftechniken die ein frühzeitiges abstürzen fördern. Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn der gewinnt, der als erstes abstürzt.

Jetzt zum wichtigen Teil.
Wetterbericht für den Raum spricht von
- 0h Sonne
- 5 -15 l/mm²
- 100% Regenrisiko

Deshalb....hier mein offizieller Ausstieg.

Wie Sharky schon schreibt --> fernab von Spaß. Und der steht bei der Downhill-Fraktion im Vordergrund.

Wir sollten die Runde ab nur vertagen und nicht absagen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## sharky (24. September 2010)

Ole_VOITL schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kenn das mit dem Gurkenrennen genau anders herum.
> Die Gurke die am längsten an der Scheibe klebt hat gewonnen.
> Ansonsten gibt´s ja spezielle Wurftechniken die ein frühzeitiges abstürzen fördern. Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn der gewinnt, der als erstes abstürzt.


 nene, ich meinte das so, dass die gurke an der scheibe runterrutscht. wer abstürzt, hat verloren. ich seh schon, wir sollten uns morgen treffen und verschiedene rennmodi austragen  



> Jetzt zum wichtigen Teil.


 ich dachte, der wäre das gurkenrennen??



> Wetterbericht für den Raum spricht von
> - 0h Sonne
> - 5 -15 l/mm²
> - 100% Regenrisiko
> ...


schad´ drum, aber ich denk auch, es macht wenig spaß, ne großangelegte runde zu fahren. ich fahr ggf. spontan ne runde hier, falls es grad mal net sifft.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. September 2010)

Jo. Ich wollt mal wieder beim Stadler stöbern. Wenn ich mich dazu aufraffen kann, gurk ich morgen mal nach Monnäm.


----------



## sharky (24. September 2010)

naja, bevor dir die decke aufn kopf fällt, ich hätt da ne idee, wie du dich beschäftigen kannst  

funk mal durch, bevor du nach monnäm fährst, würd ggf. mitkommen


----------



## dirkc (24. September 2010)

Danke für die Aufklärung der Nachkriegsgeneration in Sachen Gurkenrennen - auch als Alter lernt Mann eben nicht aus  
Schön wie die Jungend von heute das Essen bei Mc Doof zu sich nimmt 

Aber ich habe auch die Geschichte morgen gestrichen.... SCHADE!!! maybe next time!!


----------



## sharky (25. September 2010)

moin moin.... shiet wedder hier...

es regnet kontinuerlich. es schüttet nicht wie aus kübeln, aber ein durchgängiger, leichter bis mittlerer regen. gut, dass wir das abgesagt haben. von spaß wäre da heut nix übrig geblieben. 

wird zeit, dass ich mir endlich mein schutzblechbewehrtes winterresterad auf die räder stelle 
dann hat man bei dem wetter wenigstens net dauern mitleid mitm material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (25. September 2010)

ok - heute werden dann solche sinnnvollen Aufgaben erledigt wie, Garage und Keller aufräumen, Entrümpelungen und Bike Kataloge wälzen 

Jetzt kann man auch noch die Heizung anmachen...brrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## dirkc (25. September 2010)

Hey Sharky und Ole,

wir können heute "AX2010 - das Revival" machen 
Temperatur und Wassermenge/Std stimmen exakt überein!!! 
Raus auf die Räder!


----------



## sharky (25. September 2010)

vergiß es 

das deutlichste zeichen, dass es herbst wird: der ventilator steht wieder im speicher und stattdessen das rennrad auf der rolle an der selben stelle im wohnzimmer. wenigstens ein bißchen fahren 

dirk, wie sieht es denn mit dem USB mit den bildern aus?


----------



## dirkc (25. September 2010)

...lass den Ventilator im Wohnzimmer stehen und stelle ihn vor dein Rennrad - dann hast du auch mal ein wenig Fahrtwindfeeling  

USB Stöpsel weilt noch im Ruhrgebiet...bisher noch nix in der Post!



sharky schrieb:


> vergiß es
> 
> das deutlichste zeichen, dass es herbst wird: der ventilator steht wieder im speicher und stattdessen das rennrad auf der rolle an der selben stelle im wohnzimmer. wenigstens ein bißchen fahren
> 
> dirk, wie sieht es denn mit dem USB mit den bildern aus?


----------



## sharky (25. September 2010)

dirkc schrieb:


> ...USB Stöpsel weilt noch im Ruhrgebiet...bisher noch nix in der Post!



unzuverlässige lieferanten!


----------



## dirkc (25. September 2010)

... was soll ich sagen --- er arbeitet bei einem Eisenlieferanten 



sharky schrieb:


> unzuverlässige lieferanten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. September 2010)

schade, dass ich den job gewechselt hab. sonst hätte ich mal in der nächsten lieferantenbewertung einen entsprechenden kommentar in der logistikperformance hinterlassen


----------



## sharky (29. September 2010)

sollen wir das dieses WE nochmal in angriff nehmen? das wetter soll ja ganz angenehm werden...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. September 2010)

Könnt Ihr ruhig machen. Ich bin dieses und nächstes Wochenende allerdings nicht daheim. Sch.. A5!


----------



## sharky (30. September 2010)

fahr doch mitm rad


----------



## dirkc (30. September 2010)

ist eh umweltfreundlicher  und bringt Entlastung für die A5


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Oktober 2010)

Meint Ihr, es bringt Entlastung, wenn ein MTbiker auf Anschlag die rechte Spur blockiert?


----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Meint Ihr, es bringt Entlastung, wenn ein MTbiker auf Anschlag die rechte Spur blockiert?



ich glaub, das problem würde der erste LKW schon lösen 

aber durchn schwarzwald wäre es eh kürzer, landschaftlich schöner und auch hügeliger


----------



## dirkc (1. Oktober 2010)

...er darf ja auch zum Luftholen auf die Standspur wechseln 

Ich soll diese Woche noch den USB Stöpsel mit allen Bildern bekommen - so die Aussage von dem Eisenlieferanten


----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2010)

so aussagen hab ich von diversen eisenlieferanten dieses jahr schon gehört. gestimmt haben sie meistens nicht. mal gespannt, ob die jungs privat zuverlässiger sind


----------



## dirkc (1. Oktober 2010)

ich klinke mich für Sonntag aus... Rüsselpest - the yellow pampe come back


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. Oktober 2010)

sonntag wann? showdown-sonntag? 

hab die woche mal mit der quotenfrau telefoniert. wir reduzieren bei mara auf zwei runden. irgendwie haben wir beide grad motivationsschwierigkeiten. falls ich das mit sonntag falsch gedeutet hab und du am start bist: zwei oder drei runden?


----------



## Ole_VOITL (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi Dirk,

schade, von hier aus erst mal gute Besserung
....aber des einen Pech, der anderen Glück 

Mach doch "Betreuer" und reich uns die 2. Trinkfalsche für die finale Runde.



dirkc schrieb:


> ich klinke mich für Sonntag aus... Rüsselpest - the yellow pampe come back


----------



## sharky (2. Oktober 2010)

ja mist, dann isser ja wirklich krank   gute besserung!

aber das mit der trinkflasche ist ne super idee


----------



## dirkc (2. Oktober 2010)

... danke für die Genesungswünsche! Bis zum W-ende solls wieder halbwegs gut sein!
Versuche 1. Rd in S-berg zu fahren... dann ist die eine Flasche wenigstens unterwegs


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2010)

wenn du schnell genug von hinten das feld aufrollst könnet man das probieren:


----------



## dirkc (3. Oktober 2010)

...ich lasse mich nur von Mädels abschleppen - nicht von so protzigen Stahldingern  mit eisenharten Muskeln


----------



## sharky (4. Oktober 2010)

das ist kein abschleppen sondern eine luftbetankung, herr dirk!
wo hattest du kürzlich doch gleich nochmal gearbeitet? bei einem flugzeugteilehersteller??


----------



## dirkc (4. Oktober 2010)

...weiss ich doch...
...ich kann dir dann ja eine Trinkflasche reichen, wenn du abfliegst


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2010)

so kinners, noch 3 tage bis zum großen showdown! alle fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (9. Oktober 2010)

Hai,

mache 1 Runde mit - mehr lässt der Restrotz nicht zu!


----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2010)

jetzt geht´s looooohooooooos, jetzt geht´s looooohooooooos...

bin ich froh wenn der mara rum ist, hab irgendwie keine lust mehr


----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2010)

ich möchte an der stelle nur kurz drauf hin weisen, dass die runde morgen stattfindet! 

es soll trocken bleiben und der regen heut sollte die trails nicht all zu sehr aufweichen


----------



## dirkc (16. Oktober 2010)

..angesichts der Aussentemparaturen und der Regenwahrscheinlichkeit - ziehe ich das warme Wohnzimmer und die AX Bücher, die Radelkataloge und .... vor!

Have fun - bis dann

Übr. deeeer USB Stöpsel ist bei mir eingetrudelt!!! 
@Ole - wann hast du mal abends Zeit zur Übergabe??? Du musst deine´Bilder noch draufspielen!


----------



## sharky (17. Oktober 2010)

dirk, du bist ein weichei vor dem herrn! und du sollst net "..." in "unheiliger mission" in beschlag nehmen!


----------



## sharky (17. Oktober 2010)

ich möchte anprangern, dass einige hier den ... einziehen während sie den ... gleichzeitig anderswo einzusetzen scheinen  markus, micha und ich sind heut schön brav die runde gefahren. 45km und 1150hm in knapp 3h ohne stress. schön war ´s und am ende kam sogar die sonne raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (19. Oktober 2010)

@fisch der usb stöpsel ist jetzt auf der reise zu ole - dann  mit hauspost weiter zu dir!


----------



## sharky (19. Oktober 2010)

bloß nicht per hauspost... ich hab nen kurier an oles standort, der wird das per handcarrier erledigen


----------

